# Fire HD review



## VAman (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's a fairly extensive review of the Fire HD.

http://www.winsupersite.com/article/tablets/amazon-kindle-fire-hd-144309


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm still waiting on my Fire HD so that was all very interesting to read.

My favourite line though, comes near the end of the review - "every time someone buys an iPad, a unicorn dies..." - reason enough to choose the Fire!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Do you know what cracks me up? That when the iPad came out at the prices it did, it was amazing and unexpected. Apple is the one that started the "cheap tablet" trend. No one was able to build quality for that low of a price, they are there - but I bet Apple's margins are better on it.

ANyway... back to reading.  

ETA: The Prime video experience is available on iPad now, so he has that wrong on there.

I didn't realize it was so much "bigger" than the original Fire! I don't get why.... unless it was for battery space? I'll have to go look at one at Best Buy and compare it. Now waiting for October to decide what I'm doing for the kids.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I'm still waiting on my Fire HD so that was all very interesting to read.
> 
> My favourite line though, comes near the end of the review - "every time someone buys an iPad, a unicorn dies..." - reason enough to choose the Fire!


It seems like a good, thorough review, but I got turned off by the anti-Apple bias. Just as much as I get turned off of reviews that exhibit a clear anti-Amazon bias. (David Pogue, I'm talking about you.) I have both an iPad and a Fire (or at least I had a Fire and am getting a Fire 4G) and both devices and both companies have strengths and weaknesses.

Not every device is right for every person; everyone should consider the device that has the right combination of features, price, customer service and personal bias  that is right for them. It might be an Amazon device, it might be an Apple device, it might be neither. For me, a review should help you make that decision in an objective mannor.

My .02 worth. It is a very detailed technical review if I edit out the anti-Apple remarks.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not every device is right for every person; everyone should consider the device that has the right combination of features, price, customer service and personal bias  that is right for them. It might be an Amazon device, it might be an Apple device, it might be neither. For me, a review should help you make that decision in an objective manner.


I was surprised he said he had an iPhone with all of the anti-apple stuff, but maybe he just uses it for reviews?

I totally agree, the best product is the one that fits your needs.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It seems like a good, thorough review, but I got turned off by the anti-Apple bias. Just as much as I get turned off of reviews that exhibit a clear anti-Amazon bias. (David Pogue, I'm talking about you.) I have both an iPad and a Fire (or at least I had a Fire and am getting a Fire 4G) and both devices and both companies have strengths and weaknesses.
> 
> Not every device is right for every person; everyone should consider the device that has the right combination of features, price, customer service and personal bias  that is right for them. It might be an Amazon device, it might be an Apple device, it might be neither. For me, a review should help you make that decision in an objective mannor.
> 
> ...


He_ was _ very anti-Apple and I'm not necessarily condoning or agreeing with that - I have a 1st ed. iPad and an iPod Touch after all - but I still love that line about the unicorn .....


----------



## omnibus34 (May 25, 2011)

I enjoyed the review and frankly I'm glad I did'nt jump ship for the Nexus 7, at least until I saw what Amazon fire HD offered.

As far as his inevitable comparison to the Apple product..........well my view on that criticism is that If I had blown $500 plus for an ipad, I believe I'd be defensive as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I like think that there can be more than one excellent product at a time, and that price is only one of the factors. An important one, but not the only one.   I will have BOTH an original iPad and a Fire 4G and expect to love them both on their own merits.



Betsy


----------



## Techn0 (Sep 24, 2012)

Good review and I agree with most of the points he makes, except the web browser, I hate it.  So if I need to use the web I jump on my laptop or iphone instead.  Everything else on the Kindle Fire HD is well thought out though.  If you're planning on using it as entertainment device and not necessarily as a portable computer, I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Good review - Im still waiting until December to buy mine thought, hopefully I'll pick up a christmas deal or something!


----------

